# DOD Fireplace



## JustSo (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I switched to DirecTV from Comcast almost a month ago and have been enjoying it greatly. One question I wanted to ask though: With the new DOD service, does anyone know if there is anything like a 'Fireplace' that can be downloaded? For example, last Christmas season Comcast had an on-demand HD Fireplace. It was about an hour-long scene of a fireplace burning and it had Christmas music playing in the background. Does anyone know if DirecTV has a DOD program that can be downloaded, or perhaps even a channel like this? I know there are DVD's/Bluray discs that can be purchased, but its so much simpler just to find the program on the DVR and press play.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

JustSo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I switched to DirecTV from Comcast almost a month ago and have been enjoying it greatly. One question I wanted to ask though: With the new DOD service, does anyone know if there is anything like a 'Fireplace' that can be downloaded? For example, last Christmas season Comcast had an on-demand HD Fireplace. It was about an hour-long scene of a fireplace burning and it had Christmas music playing in the background. Does anyone know if DirecTV has a DOD program that can be downloaded, or perhaps even a channel like this? I know there are DVD's/Bluray discs that can be purchased, but its so much simpler just to find the program on the DVR and press play.
> Thanks everyone!


Sounds feasible - or even just have a sat channel do the same. Better still turn the XM channels into a fireplace or similar.

Of course with the latest CE - media share has some video in it so you can play your own.

Note to self: This winter mpeg4 HD video your fireplace and sell it online. :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I think this was done last year: The fireplace in HD.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

It would be cool if we could change the screensaver to a burning fireplace!

Add that to the Wish List!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

While not free, here is a HD-DVD fireplace you can buy for $29.99. link1

Or a Blu-ray version for $24.99 link2

The same site has HD aquariums, too, in both HD-DVD and Blu-ray.

Regular definition fireplace and aquarium DVDs are easily found on amazon.com, among other places.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

ggergm said:


> While not free, here is a HD-DVD fireplace you can buy for $29.99. link1


$30 for that!!! :eek2:

That's just crazy.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Mike728 said:


> $30 for that!!! :eek2:
> 
> That's just crazy.


I bought it a couple years ago. My only complaint is that it does not come with a plug in scent.


----------



## JustSo (Sep 17, 2007)

ggergm said:


> While not free, here is a HD-DVD fireplace you can buy for $29.99.
> 
> Or a Blu-ray version for $24.99
> 
> ...


Its funny you mentioned those. I actually rented the Bluray version from Blockbuster online, but it wouldn't play on the PS3 for some reason... which is why I was hoping maybe DirecTV would make one available OnDemand.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's a fireplace in HD for as low as $18.79 with free shipping ...

http://search.deepdiscount.com/search?w=fireplace&

(SD fireplace under $10.)


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

My fireplace is right next to the TV. It tends to get warmer than the bulb in my rear projection LCD


----------



## JustSo (Sep 17, 2007)

Just as a follow up... this appeared on EngadgetHD...

engadgethd.com/2007/12/11/comcast-delivering-yule-log-via-hd-vod/

I guess this would be the *only *thing I miss about Comcast...


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

I really hope D* adds one. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

JustSo said:


> Its funny you mentioned those. I actually rented the Bluray version from Blockbuster online, but it wouldn't play on the PS3 for some reason... which is why I was hoping maybe DirecTV would make one available OnDemand.


umm with the PS3 i have a note for you. If you dont have a 1080p TV that supports 24hrz or better go into the video settings and make sure 24hrz is turned off. It messes with some newer blu-ray IIRC.


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Do them DVD's come with fake brick to place around the TV to make it look more like a fireplace lol


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Splendor said:


> I really hope D* adds one. That would be pretty cool.


Think they would get in much trouble if instead of wood, the had the logos of Dish, Time Warner, Comcast, Charter, etc burning? !Devil_lol


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I think this was done last year: The fireplace in HD.


If DirecTV did it last year, and I don't believe they did, it was definitely not in HD.


RobertE said:


> Think they would get in much trouble if instead of wood, the had the logos of Dish, Time Warner, Comcast, Charter, etc burning? !Devil_lol


They could make that a $4.99 HD PPV and I would buy it! :lol:


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Here's a fireplace in HD for as low as $18.79 with free shipping ...
> 
> http://search.deepdiscount.com/search?w=fireplace&
> 
> (SD fireplace under $10.)


Even cheaper here

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_g...ch-alias=aps&field-keywords=fireplace+blu+ray


----------

